# Kickdown switch adjustment



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Do I need to adjust my kickdown switch. I don't think it works. When I'm not pressing on the gas pedal nothing touches the kickdown switch. When I am at WOT the top of the gas pedal rod barely touches the switch. I posted three pics. The first is an overall view. The second is WOT the third is off the gas.

Thanks


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks like the new throttle cable is too short. the adjustment is built in the switch and yours is adjusted all the way to the front now.

or, you have the cable hooked to the carb in a location that doesnt allow enough pedal travel. does the pedal touch the floor?


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

The picture showing the pedal rod touching the kickdown switch... I had the pedal as far down as it would go. Where should the switch be in relationship to the pedal rod? Does it touch when not pressing on the pedal?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i understand thats as far as it will go but is the floor stopping it or is the cable stopping it from going farther?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

it looks like someone rewelded the pedal bracket further down where is connected to the pedal or the factory did a very poor weld. you need to bend the arm out toward your switch till it contacts the switch. Angle is wrong.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

(66)The floor is stopping the pedal. (Pontiac) I agree. it does appear to have been welded or cut and welded. 

Is the switch self adjusting? I drilled another hole in the bracket and moved the switch forward toward the pedal rod. I used a electrical tester to see when the switch engages. It seems like it engages after slight movement then after a few tries needs more travel to engage.


----------

